# Asgard



## Mythtify (Aug 1, 2003)

Is Asgard magazine dead?  I just finished reading the issues, and I think that they are excellent.  I was wondering if there will be anymore...or perhaps another mag?


----------



## tensen (Aug 1, 2003)

You always have the ENWorld Player's Journal, that is in print.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 1, 2003)

Asgard ran for 7 issues, and almost made it to an 8th before the EN World Player's Journal was announced.  Now, on a quarterly schedule, we print the new ENMag, which you can get either by subscribing or by contacting your friendly local gaming store and giving them the necessary information to order it (which we should be making available soon).

Subscription (and submission) information is available at http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news/enpublishing/journal.html


----------

